

Show HN: jamcloud - turntable for video - headbiznatch
http://jamcloud.com

======
headbiznatch
This was built by my buddies, including the author of the Gaia Flash
framework. It showed up on lifehacker today so I figured it was as good a time
as any to brag about it here. It's pretty damn cool. Yeah yeah, it uses Adobe
AIR - logical choice given their expertise. Hope that's not too big a hurdle
for y'all to give it a try. Thanks.

EDIT: changed "authors" to "including the author" - Steven built Gaia by his
own bad self, really. Should clear that up :)

